# Bobcats junk?



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

Are the newer bobcats just plain junk or do I have bad luck?

I am just besides myself over our bobcats.
have several s185s and have had very few problems.

650's are in constant state of repair- pumps -bucket rams- seals averaging $3k a year in repairs.

now our 570 needs a fuel take at only 1000 hours dealer said $1800.

I am sick of writing checks to the dealer none of our other equipment has these maintenance costs

what the best brand of skid today for low maintenance costs?

Our john deer 320's have needed nothing for last 4 years.


----------



## scaping (Apr 12, 2017)

I have a 2014 s650 and so far so good. i only have 600 hrs but so far no problems hope you have better luck. They don't make things like they used to that's for sure.


----------



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

We had a 2016 S650 and had a bunch of problems so got rid of it. We also have deers and a cat 277 no where near as many problems as the bobcat. Plus dealer support in sales and service at out local bobcat dealer is a joke.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You guys must just have bad luck. Our lowest hour bobcat has 2500 hours on it. All skids are M series loaders. 

Even the "maintenance nightmare" B series Toolcat has been great.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Bad luck. Our m series machines (& the ones I’ve rented) have been flawless, other than 1 single fuel issue with our 2016 T590. Not sure of exact yrs, but there is “about” a 2yr window around 2016 that doosan motors in bobcats Had a bypass on the fuel system(I was told 2017’s don’t have it anymore). In short, it cycled warmed fuel back through the filter and caused excess air into the system shutting the machine down ( machine would “choke out”, and you would find your primer ball collapsed). My dealer removed the bypass at no charge and problem solved....they did this for several other machines locally and it fixed the issue. Dealer support varies across the nation. Brand has little to do with that, it’s the mechanics & people runningthe dealership.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Leased an S650 for 3 years, no problems. Think they refreshed it for something minor once or twice.

Second year on a T650, nothing other than a recurring air filter plugged notice...which it isn't.


----------



## reedo (Jan 2, 2014)

The last bobcat we purchased in November 2014 was in the shop over that winter more than it got used. Was so pissed and knowing we couldn’t count on that machine we traded it in March of 2015 for a Cat 262D. Since then we have picked up a 257D and both machines have been awesome. The dealer support is as good as it gets.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

Our '16 T590 has been a headache from the start. Lots of stupid codes for no reason and a water in fuel issue for almost a year that turned out to be a loose sending unit on the fuel tank. How that happens after 500 hours I don't know. This will most likely be our last Bobcat machine.


----------



## Mike_C (Feb 9, 2014)

Sounds like bad luck, my bobcats have always been better to me then my CAT's but maybe I'm just lucky


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

I have to put a foot throttle cable on my Bota, first thing in 2400hrs.... and I thought I was pissed


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Some things are a gamble. You might have just drew bad straws.

However, have you noticed how those who make machines in order to keep prices low build them cheaper. I am sure you have noticed...who has not ? Your 570 sounds to me to be the case !!!!!

But some of those parts you mention should not have needed replaced...unless you are exceptionally abrasive on them. HOwever some of those part no matter should not need replaced in lower hours.

Keep after them tiger.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sounds like a lot of the issues are from the guys in Minniesoda. Could it be the fuel issue that we discussed in a different thread? Poor dealers? Both? 

Obviously there's issues...but they all seem to come from one state.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

What's wrong with the fuel tank on the 570?

If you guys hate these machines so much because they're junk, I'll gladly take them off your hands...


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sounds like a lot of the issues are from the guys in Minniesoda. Could it be the fuel issue that we discussed in a different thread? Poor dealers? Both?
> 
> Obviously there's issues...but they all seem to come from one state.


 Obviously


----------



## reedo (Jan 2, 2014)

I think that is probably the case. Way more problems with them in Minnesota than anywhere else.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

Fuel tank with a leak. not sure how it being in Mn could cause that maybe from temps? but other places have -30' to 102'.
Don't think its operators either as the deers, komatsu, terex, and old 185s seem to be problem free.
Maybe its the machines that are sold in Mn, do we get the ones built on Friday.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Stupid question do you guys put anti gel into tanks 
Or have tank heaters or plug them in


----------



## reedo (Jan 2, 2014)

It’s the blend of fuel the state mandates we run.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snowman55 said:


> Fuel tank with a leak. not sure how it being in Mn could cause that maybe from temps? but other places have -30' to 102'.
> Don't think its operators either as the deers, komatsu, terex, and old 185s seem to be problem free.
> Maybe its the machines that are sold in Mn, do we get the ones built on Friday.


I'm not blaming you or your operators. The other thread discussed the fuel blend that Minniesoda mandated.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Where is that thread


----------



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

Our bobcat dealer here in Rochester MN sucks. They actually changed owners but kept all the crappy sales staff and management. I would put up with the issues if we had good support. But when you can drive a mile up the road and get better service sales and support why not. We buy enough equipment that we need and expect good support.


----------



## reedo (Jan 2, 2014)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/best-skid-steer.171065/page-2


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank u
I’ll read it later


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ours all sit out all winter. Not plugged in. No fuel treatment beyond whatever is in it from the supplier.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> Stupid question do you guys put anti gel into tanks
> Or have tank heaters or plug them in


We run Power Service in ours. Bobcat sent us a letter last winter stating that the new dry socket block heaters were causing fires so don't plug it in. Works real well with a machine that lives in a non insulated building. It took them most of a year to get it figured out and get the parts out.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

mnguy said:


> Our bobcat dealer here in Rochester MN sucks. They actually changed owners but kept all the crappy sales staff and management. I would put up with the issues if we had good support. But when you can drive a mile up the road and get better service sales and support why not. We buy enough equipment that we need and expect good support.


The new owners are the same people who have the Austin, Albert Lea and Mankato dealers. They are getting worse to deal with every year, and the sales guy I'm stuck dealing with has no clue what he is doing.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Rat_Power_78 said:


> The new owners are the same people who have the Austin, Albert Lea and Mankato dealers. They are getting worse to deal with every year, and the sales guy I'm stuck dealing with has no clue what he is doing.


I bought a couple used attachments from Bobcat of Mankato. If those clowns are who you guys have the pleasure of dealing with, I wouldn't run bobcat anymore either.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

our JD machines from 2010+ just needed a new starter on one, and one solenoid on the other. They had some issue where waster behind the cab always drips right onto the starter for 2010-2012s... both machines were out of warranty and 2010 and 2011s... nothing else major.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

snowman55 said:


> Are the newer bobcats just plain junk or do I have bad luck?
> 
> I am just besides myself over our bobcats.
> have several s185s and have had very few problems.
> ...


I'm selling my 2004 S250 with 1280 hours


----------

